# Rapid Rhino



## spelster (May 15, 2017)

If a patient comes into the clinic and has a rapid rhino placed, can we bill for both the procedure (30901) and the supply for the rapid rhino or is that supply included in the procedure?

Thanks!


----------



## JenniferB7 (May 26, 2017)

CPT code 30901 includes any supplies used to control the epistaxis.  You cannot bill the supply separately.

Hope that helps!


----------

